# [SOLVED] Help please, this is a total mess...



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

I recently purchased a new computer and sold my old one to my neighbor. (I thought $75 bucks was fair) It was working just great, wasn't the fastest, obviously, but still, it no problems. Specs on this computer are Intel Pentium III, 733 mhz, 20G HD, 389 Ram running Windows98 SE. Has CD/DVD, floppy and zip drives.

Neighbor calls a few days ago, Windows won't start. He's right, it won't and it also won't even start up in safe mode. From what he says, he was watching a video on the net, heard a loud spinning sound, sees a black screen and then nothing, puter shuts down.

When I try to start up the computer, I get a list of missing items, a long list. Majority seem to have to do with VXD files. So, I do some research and try to see if I can restore these files. I first try to restore an older registry, but that keeps failing, I tried three previous dates. I then tried reinstalling Win98se, which seemed like it would work, then stops and says there is already an operating system on the computer and quits. I noticed the autoexec.bat file is no where to be found, but I do find one called "autoexec.dos", which I never noticed before. The config.sys is also named "config.dos".

I've read through this forum looking trying to find a solution, but to no avail. Below is the list of all the missing and/or corrupted files that show up in dos prompt when I try to start up this computer, in order of appearance.

vnetsup.vxd
ndis.vxd
JAVASUP.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\vrtwd.386
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
vnetbios.vxd
ndiswan.vxd
vredir.vxd
dfs.vxd
IPVNMon.vxd
turbovbf.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\ios.vxd

I'm at wits end about what I need to do to try to get this working, I don't even know if it's possible, but I'm trying to remain optimistic. I feel guilty that my neighbor only had this computer for 3 weeks when this happened, I'm seriously wished I had just given him this computer, but hindsite is 20/20.

If anyone can help me out, I'm sure appreciate it greatly. I'm very good at following directions, if you can help me get this computer running windows again.

Any input/feedback/suggestions are welcomed and you'll forever be on my Christmas list if you can help me fix this.

Thanks in advance for your time,
Izzy


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Isabel,

Welcome to TSG,
I would begin by running 'Scandisk'

Let us know how it goes, John


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi there John,

Oops, I knew I forgot to add something in my original post. 

I actually did try running scandisk and kept getting an error. I was typing in run scandisk.exe, scandsk.exe, run scan disk, run scandisk, etc. 

Can you tell me how to enter that command (to run scandisk) into the dos prompt? I'm sure I wasn't typing that out correctly, I'm a total dos dork, lol!

Thank you for the reply and thanks for the welcome!
Izzy


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is of course dependant on the OS, Win9x uses scandisk and XP, 2000 uses chkdsk. 

Go to start > programs > accessories > system tools and run scandisk from there...if it's installed of course.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Since I can't Win98se to start, I can't access scandisk this way. I need to be able to run scandisk from the dos prompt that I can get too, that is possible, right?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Reboot with a 98 bootdisk and at the A:> prompt type scandisk c:


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

When I put in the Win98 disk, it wants to reinstall Windows. I didn't notice any prompt at all. Since you mention the A: drive, I'm assuming you are talking about a floppy disk? I don't have one.  Just the Win98 CD.

Sorry I'm such a puter dork.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

If you have a floppy disk then put it in the drive and click on "MY Computer" Then right click the A drive and select format...

Then download this to your desktop. Once the download is complete, double click on the downloaded file. Then when the loading of the floppy is done reboot with the floppy in.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the file Mobo, I did download it on my computer. Unfortunately, I don't have a floppy disk drive on my new puter, there is one on the old puter I sold my neighbor.

I was wondering though if I were to copy that file, that you just linked me, to a CD, can I then use the CD to boot up on, instead of a floppy? I do have a cd burner on this new puter, so that's easy enough to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Actuall I wrote this several months ago and it does work so if you are up to it then give it a try...http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=176376


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks again Mobo! I'll follow those directions and give it a try later today when I go back to my neighbors. I'll let you know how things turn out.

Izzy


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, <taking a deep breath> I tried to follow your directions for making a bootable CD, unfortunately, I still don't have a floppy drive, that is why I want a bootable CD, because if I did have a floppy drive, I could make a bootable floppy. <exhaling>

Anyhow, I went ahead and copied that file you linked me too and copied it to the CD. I was 99% sure my neighbor's pc wouldn't boot up on that, it didn't. I then came back to my computer and tried opening that file I downloaded from you and it asked for a disk, I put in a cd and it says it's not the correct type of media.

I thought I would venture out on my own to see if I could figure out how to make my own bootable CD. I found a this place and downloaded several programs, including one named Nero and followed instructions for creating a bootable CD. After going to command prompt and watching tons of text fly by, I put in a blank CD and waited. After all of that, it said this program wasn't needed. I had hoped it did something to my CD, where I could now open that file you had me download directly to this CD, but no can do.

The next thing I tried was this. I read someplace else, that I can boot from my Win98 cd and run scandisk that way. These were the instructions:

Boot from Win98 cd, then select the CD support option. When you see the DOS prompt, change directory to the Win98 directory on the CD then type in scandisk c:

Unfortunately, I was never able to change to the Win98 directory, kept telling me invalid command. What is odd is that the Win98 cd kept showing up under the A: prompt and not D:, like I had expected. I took a peek at the directory of A: and found lots of stuff, but nothing that said scandisk.

If this doesn't make me insane, I'll be safe for the rest of my life. Any help, once again, is appreciated and I'm seriously thinking about offering cash at this point.

Izzy


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Oops, forgot to add one last thing.

After I ran those programs I download to create a bootable CD, I looked at the CD. It had one thing on there called "autorun". I then ran that over to my neighbor's, hoping that maybe the computer would boot up on that...it didn't.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You are familiar with the safe mode bootup aren't you ? If so then do the same thing and this time choose command prompt and try scandisk as per http://goinside.com/98/11/scand.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

You can get to DOS ... ?
C:\WINDOWS\Scandskw.exe [enter]

John


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes, I can definitely get to DOS, lol! 

Thanks a bunch John, seems I've been taking the really long and scenic route to get this info, heh.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, latest update, which isn't much, lol!

John, I typed in the command just like you typed it out, but nothing, said it was an invalid command. I then went to the Windows directory and typed in just "scandskw.exe" and it said I needed Windows to run this. I do have windows, so why it kept saying that is beyond me. I did look in the Win directory and did see the scandskw.exe program there.

Any ideas on what I can try next?

Thanks,
Izzy


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sounds like you're having a lot of fun.

I can give you an idea to possibly try if you're interested, it's actually a lot easier and less stressful to fix Windows problems when they get like this once you do it a few times. First though I was wondering what is the OS of your new computer? If it's XP would you know the file system setup? Is it Fat 32 or NTFS?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi dr20, oh yes, nonstop fun this is, lol!

I'm definitely interested in any help I can possibly get, neighbor is getting cranky not being able to get online.

I didn't think about listing the specs on my new puter, but here they are:

Dell Dimension 2400
Pentium 4 CPU 2.4 GHz
256 RAM
40g HD
cd/dvd rw
no floppy drive
Windows XP Home Edition, vers 2002, service pack 1

I have no clue what the file system setup is for Win XP, but if you can tell me where I can locate that info, I'll post it. Everything was already installed when I received this puter.

Thanks for feeling sorry for me, lol!
Izzy


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Oh,
its DOS 7 (emulation)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

And what are the specs on the PC you sold to your nieghbour ?

John


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with XP but on Win 98 you can tell your file system by opening up My Computer then right clicking properties. Try that and see. If it's NTFS you wouldn't be able to do this anyway on your computer since Win 98 is Fat 16 or 32. You would need to find a third computer with a similar file setup. 

What you can do if it is Fat32 is remove your neighbor's hard drive from his computer, make it a slave on yours then boot your computer normally. Once that's done you can retrieve any files your neighbor wants to keep then delete everything else. At that point you'd remove his HD, make it a master again in his computer. You can then reinstall Windows 98.

If you're interested in trying that when all else fails let me know, I'll go through it step by step, it's not that difficult honest. But first we'll need to know your file system on XP.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

it is NTFS,
its XP.

I'm gonna read thru this again.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok,
Can you get to DOS on your neighbour's PC ... ?

Do you have a laptop, so that you can keep in touch
while working on your neighbour's computer ?

John


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Hiya John and Dr20,

Okies, this first part is for John. I'm pretty sure the specs to the computer I sold my neighbor (the one with icky Win98) is listed in my first post, lol!

Yes, I can get to DOS on the old puter, at least I think I am. What I do is hit the F8 key when I turn it on and I get different options about how to start up, i.e., normal, safe mode, command prompt, etc. I can't get normal or safe mode to work, but I can do the command prompt, which I'm assuming is DOS mode?

I do not have a laptop, so I'm running back and forth and making a well worn path through his and my yards now, lol!

Now, for Dr20's questions. I can't check the system on the old puter that has WIN98 on it, because I can't start Windows, lol! I'm almost positive it's FAT32 though, cause that looks oddly familiar. I still have no clue what system my XP has, but from what John posted above, it must be NTFS. I wish I could convince my neighbor to just buy WinXP, cause it's SOOOOOO much better than Win98, even though I was skeptical at first. Just not having the driver nightmare is worth it alone, lol!

Removing the hard drive from the old puter sounds like a good option, I think I'm up for that, lol! I'm pretty edept at taking things apart and putting them back together, for a chick, heh. I usually have one extra screw sitting there when I'm done, but it works, lol!

If John doesn't come up with something, that can tell me how to run scandisk without my having to do this, then I guess that'll be my next option. I definitely will need step by step instructions, cause I have NO clue how to make that drive a slave to my hd. Thankfully, I know how to remove the hard drive from the old puter, cause I had to replace it once before, so that part is easy. Attaching to my new puter is gonna be the tricky part for me, so if you have the patience, I'm game!

Thanks so much for your help, John and Dr20, it's soooo very much appreciated! I'm persistent as hell and determined to fix this freaking thing, lol!

Izzy


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok Win 98 is definitely Fat32 or 16. XP could be either Fat32 or NTFS depending on how it was formatted at installation. Chances are it's NTFS but hopefully things will get resolved before it comes to the point of removing his HD.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

HMmm ...

XP can be a bit cranky about changing any of its peripherals,
i would be inclined to check before swapping any bits.

When you next get to your neighbour's PC, could you try:
*
win * [enter] at a DOS prompt,

Cheers, if theres a message, please put it word for word,

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

also please try *scandisk* [enter] at a C:\prompt


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

I think {as if you really need some more advice} a reinstall or repair is needed! Do you have the retail version of 98? or an OEM?
Even after doing that you may find that your neighbor got hit,virus etc, or the hdd has gone north for the summer or some mem mod problem, heat build up etc. But a fdisk,format and reinstall is probably the only way you will find out unless you didn't tell us about the noise the old pute is making! ie: sounds of dropping BBs on the floor,or grinding etc!
Just my 22cents worth!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm back, lol! Ok, I ran over to my neighbors and typed in Win, just like you said John and it seemed to think for a few minutes, then it said "Cannot find a device file that maybe needed to run Windows or a Windows application." This is the same thing it keeps saying when I try to start up Wins in normal and safe mode. It then started listing all those VDX files that I typed out earlier.

I then typed in scandisk and OH MY GAWD, it ran scandisk! :::faint::: I had typed in scandisk plenty of other times and no go, but for some reason, it's going now! It found one error, about a long file name and then I told it to continue to check the entire drive, which it's doing right now. I told my neighbor not to touch anything and to call me when it reached 100%.

The post from iaavagent made me think of something I hadn't considered at all, the possibility of overheating. My neighbor keeps his house HOT, it's ridiculously hot actually. But he opened a window earlier, behind the hard drive, so maybe that cooled it down enough to actually run scandisk now?? I always keep my home rather cool, in both winter and summer, so I never would of thought about an overheating issue, but it might be possible.

Ok, I'll be back to post when scandisk finishes and let you know what the results of that were, thanks again!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Isabel

well if scandisk is running,
we can assume the hard drive is still functional.

If it only finds a few probs, have it 'fix' them.
But if it finds any more next time round,
then maybe its time to worry about the drive.

I don't think that room temperature would make much
difference to the electronics, usually they have to get
seriously hot before problems start.
So long as the air-ways are clear, i dont think that even
a very warm living space would make much difference.

As you seem comfortable using DOS, if all else fails then
maybe an over-install (keep files) could be run ?

See what others say first, there may be easier ways to
get it up and running.

Regards, John


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Scandisk finally finished, took over an hour and a half! Found a couple of errors that had to do with long file names, under the Directory Structure. But under File Allocation Table, File System and Surface Scan it found no errors/problems.

Windows98 still won't boot up, asking for those missing/corrupted VXD files, so I'm really back at square one. Wait, I think I never left square one, lol.

I thought I did try doing an overinstall, is that trying to install Win98 over the other one? Cause when I tried to do that, it started to install (from the cd) then told me there was already an operation system on the puter and doesn't give you any options other than quitting.

I'm willing to try most anything else, if anyone can think of something, thanks again.

Izzy


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Isabel,

yes, initiating an over-install will bring up that message.
There is a work-around,
but i'm afraid i have forgotten what it is.

Its fairly simple, that i do recall,
it involves altering a few words in the 'autoexec' file,
and some words in the 'config.sys' file,
i am sorry i dont remember more about that, i will ask around.

There may be a way to run SFC (system file checker) from DOS
again i dont know, but i do think that some of the system files
have become corrupted in some way.

See if the cab-files are on the HD, it would run quicker from
there, and check that you have the key number.

If the cab files are on the HD you could try running setup
from there instead of the CD, it may not complain that an
'OS is already installed' but i think that it will.

See what others have to say, i may have the wrong view of this.

Regards, John


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

John,

Would it be a matter of changing the name of the current Windows folder in DOS then reinstalling another OS? When it gets booted up they can retrieve whatever files they want from the old Windows and delete the rest. Is that possible?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi dr20,

that may be possible, but i think its easier than that,
i have a feeling that those files are just deleted,
then the install process creates new ones,
but i am not sure about it,
we need advice from more knowledgable folks.

Hopefully someone will soon call in here to advise.

John


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Isabel

Why don't give this a try as long as we're striking out at the moment:

At the C:\ prompt type:
ren "Windows" "Windows.old"

There is a space between "Windows" and Windows.old" 

Then go ahead and reinstall your Windows 98 and see what happens. We can always rename it back if it don't work.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Isabel,,The command sfc.exe is not contained on the bootdisk. If someone could tell you how to add it then that would be a great choice.

Second,,I am familiar with fdisk so I can help you as you go for your format problem. Warning This is not the way to go for a compaq or a hewlett packard. So do nt try as you will make things even worse than they are now.

Boot to your bootup disk I'm gonna give you directions for a floppy because it works and its what Im famialiar with. At the A:\> type 
fdisk
Do not restart in the middle of this operation.
Select delete an existing partition and delete it,,if there are more than one delete those while you are there...now read I think its the ESC button,,hit it select create a partition...use 100% and make it active. If at anytime you are asked to enable large disk support select yes,,,if at anytime you are asked to name anything "PRESS ENTER FOR NONE" Restart.

With the floppy installed choose to start with cdrom support,,At the A:\> type C:\>
Then
Format C: /s
Hit enter and let it format,,again remember,," ENTER FOR NONE". Once the format is finished type.
E:\>setup


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,
that will erase all the stuff,
but it is possible to do an over-install without deleting the stuff,
but i dont recall the method,
could you shed any light on that ?

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Rename win.com to win.old,,I THINK,, but I am not familiar with the whole thing. Dr 20 may know.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Bandit,

You're exactly right, I was just going to post a similar problem where the solution was to rename Win.com

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win95/t1013023794


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the input! I definitely don't want to erase the entire hard drive, without being able to save some things if I can. I have ALOT of mp3's that are still on that old drive that I was going to burn onto cd's, as soon as I bought an external rw cd rom and then afterwards, sell it to my neighbor, so he could use it also.

I do have a cd burner on my new dell, I'm still wondering if I can make some sort of boot up disk via a cd on my puter and use that on the old one? I'm not sure if that would solve much though, as I'll still be missing all those VDX files, but maybe I could also copy all the missing files and somehow copy them to the old puter also?

Just grasping at straws here, would like to fix this asap. My neighbor is ok, but starting to get on my nerves, I knew I should of got rid of this computer to a stranger, lol. I never promised tech support, but you know how it goes when you sell something to people you know.

I won't be able to get back on the old puter until tomorrow, but will try Dr20's suggestion about renaming Windows to Windows.old and see what happens with that. Reinstalling Win98 would be my ideal solution...if only it would work, lol!

Thanks again all for the help, I really do appreciate your time.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Isabel,

Glad you haven't done anything yet. 

Instead of changing the name of Windows enter this command at the C:\ prompt:

CD Windows

ren "win.com" "win.old"

Then try and reinstall Windows. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Isabel,

You did not say if the cabs are on the HD

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah and you forgot to Tell us In TGIF format.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well it looks like dr20 has found the relevant bit,

I actually thought there were more files involved,

C:\WINDOWS\System.ini
C:\WINDOWS\Win.ini
C:\Config.sys
C:\Autoexec.bat

But i have a feeling that 'Win.com' is a group of files,
Maybe that covers the same ones, anyway go ahead with
renaming 'win.com' then that 'Already installed'
message should disappear.

The install process will re-create the system files that
it needs during installation.

Hope it goes OK,

Regards,
John


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi again! John, I'm guessing that the cabs are on the HD, I have no clue until I get there tomorrow and check. From what it said when I try starting up, it tells me all the files that are missing are "VXD" related. I'm starting to wonder if it's related to VD, as it seems to have spread quickly, heh.

Okies, I'll try that renaming thingie tomorrow and let you know how that works out. I totally dread reinstalling, took forever just to find the correct drivers for the monitor, video card, blah, blah, win98 sucks, huh? lol!

I have no clue what Bandit's post meant, I'm feeling like it's a joke that I don't get. I would mumble something about computer nerds, but I still need help and don't wanna piss anyone off, lol! Anyhow, TGIF to you all, if that is what you wanted me to say. 

I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully with good news for a change. Again, many thanks for your patience and time.

Izzy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm no Nerd and, I enjoy humor and Friday.  See you all next week. Nice to meet you Dr20!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL, thanks for clarifying that Bandit, no offense intended, my apologies if you took it that way. I joke a little too much at times and get myself into trouble, but I never seen to learn. I also enjoy Fridays.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm bored, how do I edit my profile and add a signature here? Thanks.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Oops, nevermind, I found it, doh.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Same here Bandit, I learn something new everytime I come to this site. Anyone with computer problems it should be the first stop.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

We are all here to help and learn,,Im sorry if my antics were mistaken as well. Read over that stuff,, Dr20 has you going in the right direction. Follow it and we will all offer the best we can. And SMILE!  You have dependable friends here.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm really glad I have found this site! I have gone to Windows Annoyances before, but I think the smart people left there, cause I was getting nowhere.

I'll definitely follow Dr20's directions and hope for the best, thanks again! Oh and I'm almost always smiling, lol!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi again Isabel,

It sounds like that OS might possibly be infected with a virus. Might be a good idea to do a scan immediately after Windows 98 gets reinstalled just in case.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Isabel, john asked me to look in on you, renaming win.com (all instances of it, if there are more than one) should work.

If you've updated IE on the machine, you will be reverting back to an older version, so there will be version conflicts that may give you error messages until you get that taken care of as well.

If per chance you can get into safe mode, I know you said you tried prior, but try step by step and see if that will work, remove dialup networking, I'm thinking that would fix all those error messages at startup.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi AcaCandy and thank you John for sending her here, lol! I'll try removing dialup networking, thanks for that tip! I'll be heading over to my neighbor's shortly and sooooo hoping today is the last day I have to go over there for awhile, lol!

Dr20, great idea and I'll be sure to run a scan once windows is back up. I have the latest McAfee program that I burned on a CD and would like to install onto that old puter, I hope it works alright. If not, I'll tell my neighbor he needs to purchase one asap.

Thanks everyone again! I'll be back sometime later today and give you the results.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Yippeeee, it's fixed!!! I renamed win.com to win.old and was able to reinstall Win98, woohooo! I'm glad I saved all the drivers on a cd, so I was able to quickly install those thingies and woohoo, my neighbor is a happy camper and so am I, lol!

Couldn't of done it without you here and can't say thank you enough! I told my neighbor to take care of the puter, not to go crazy downloading stuff all over the place and to get a good virus program installed asap. I told him it was like getting a new pet or something, you have to be responsible and get it vaccinated so it doesn't get sick and die on ya, I hope that analogy helped him, heh.

So, it's working fantastic and I'm done with all the tech support stuff, well, at least I hope so, I'm a sucker for people needing help and glad you peeps are also and helped me, lol!

I'll visit back from time to time and again, thanks soooooo much, most especially to John and Dr20, who went out of their way to not only welcome me here but hold my hand through this nightmare, kudos to you!!

Izzy


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Isabel,

Well that's good news it worked, I was hoping it would. Making the drive a slave and deleting the old OS was another option but this turned out to be an easier solution. 

Btw good advice you gave your neighbor, he needs to get a virus program ASAP. And if he runs into anymore problems just send him here lol.

dr20


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL dr20, I never thought about sending him here, fantastic idea! 

Yes, I'm thrilled this worked, wasn't looking forward to removing that hard drive and doing all that other stuff. I wasn't looking forward to hooking anything up to my new puter, the last thing I need is to have problems here, lol!

Again, thanks so much, I'm having a very peaceful Sunday thanks to all of you.


----------



## kattmandu70 (Oct 1, 2001)

I just wanted to let you all know that I have been going through the same thing that Isabel was for several days now!!! I am looking at my computer finally scandisking if that is a word and I am saying Whoopeeee!!! Thanks guys for all your help! I do not know how or why my 98 crashed like it did! I made a bootdisk and everything and it still would not work until I put in that windows message!! Do not let anyone make you all feel you're not worthy!!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow, I'm so glad you were able to benefit from this thread Katt, wtg! lol! Feels so awesome when something is finally fixed, like I got a huge monkey off my back, lol! I'm sooooooo glad I found this site and the great folks here, yippee!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

been away for a bit ...
Glad its worked out ok,

Regards, John


----------

